

Is SproutCore worth it?  The Reg finds promise, limitations. - ivey
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/02/inside_sproutcore/

======
gscott
I tried there demo site and it didn't work in IE 6 and I have a huge number of
IE 6 users. I would love a sexy looking site but probably the best way to
attain it is to make it in a more low tech fashion (grab the good looking
parts and just use those, table backgrounds, etc).

------
ivey
I'm not a huge Prototype fan, so SproutCore initially turned me off, but the
more I look, the more potential I see. Anyone used it for more than
experiments, and have opinions to share?

